# UberEats is easier than Postmates



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

For the newbies to delivery apps, the best one to work for is UberEats, its the easiest, basically you go to any restaurant pick up and drop off to curbside, other apps are too much work especially Postmates, you go you wait in line to order for someone for no tip haha F that, they deactivated me then they reactivated, i will never work for Postmates again or promote them, i deleted their App.


----------



## Patrick Owen (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah like you said F that. I tried them out today it took me to places that had no parking. Having to find a residential street you can park on then walk several blocks to get to a resteraunt. Then having to place the order in person and wait. Then they don't even give you a tip. I guess cause the food is so late from you having to park so far and walk before you can even place the order. Doordash has been working out for me. They at least place the orders before you get to the resteraunts so its cooking while your in transit. Also it lets you pick specific geographical areas. I pick out of the city where I know there are parking lots at the eating places.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Patrick Owen said:


> Yeah like you said F that. I tried them out today it took me to places that had no parking. Having to find a residential street you can park on then walk several blocks to get to a resteraunt. Then having to place the order in person and wait. Then they don't even give you a tip. I guess cause the food is so late from you having to park so far and walk before you can even place the order. Doordash has been working out for me. They at least place the orders before you get to the resteraunts so its cooking while your in transit. Also it lets you pick specific geographical areas. I pick out of the city where I know there are parking lots at the eating places.


I only work for UberEats i dont know about doordash, but Postmates is slavery.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

LAboy said:


> I only work for UberEats i dont know about doordash, but Postmates is slavery.


You need to have at least one other backup gig. Once UE starts messing with your quests/boosts you hop on one of the other gigs to send them a message. I agree PM sucks but sign up for GH or DD at least. Im not familiar with Caviar or the other smaller gigs


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> You need to have at least one other backup gig. Once UE starts messing with your quests/boosts you hop on one of the other gigs to send them a message. I agree PM sucks but sign up for GH or DD at least. Im not familiar with Caviar or the other smaller gigs


you're right but i am lazy to go to the orientations for GH or DD


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

LAboy said:


> For the newbies to delivery apps, the best one to work for is UberEats, its the easiest, basically you go to any restaurant pick up and drop off to curbside, other apps are too much work especially Postmates, you go you wait in line to order for someone for no tip haha F that, they deactivated me then they reactivated, i will never work for Postmates again or promote them, i deleted their App.


The worse Is favor food delivery!with favor the driver has to put in all the orders


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> The worse Is favor food delivery!with favor the driver has to put in all the orders


The only good thing about Favor is they make it hard NOT to tip in the app, and have an hourly guarantee if you agree to work certain shifts. For example, if the customer takes no action after an order, a $4 or $5 tip is automatically added. The only way not to tip or tip less than like $4 is to select a drop down box, scroll down, and choose a lesser amount or $0 at the very bottom. They are pretty strong in my area, but at $3.25 flat for pickup and delivery, no mileage, no wait fee, plus waiting in line at Chipotle during lunch rush, NO THANKS.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> The worse Is favor food delivery!with favor the driver has to put in all the orders


DD you have to place order and pay. GH recently signed up BK. Goes without saying the attitude of BK customers are same as ad. They want "it their way." Food took forever to prepare, customer yelled at me saying order was incorrect ten minutes after am long gone. I called to complain to support why customer got my number .


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

I did postmates for two weeks and got four pings. Not even kidding. Two got canceled before I even arrived, one the restaurant was literally 1.5 hours from me (and I wouldn't get paid for that commute), and the last one I did, but it was a Starbucks order for a frozen drink. They didn't specify a location and I didn't know where it was going to, so I went to a Starbucks and the guy ended up being pretty far away. By the time I got there the drink was half melted and he was pissed because there was a Starbucks 2 blocks from his job. That's great, but I didn't know where I was delivering to. I uninstalled the app, too.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

WildflowerRunner said:


> I did postmates for two weeks and got four pings. Not even kidding. Two got canceled before I even arrived, one the restaurant was literally 1.5 hours from me (and I wouldn't get paid for that commute), and the last one I did, but it was a Starbucks order for a frozen drink. They didn't specify a location and I didn't know where it was going to, so I went to a Starbucks and the guy ended up being pretty far away. By the time I got there the drink was half melted and he was pissed because there was a Starbucks 2 blocks from his job. That's great, but I didn't know where I was delivering to. I uninstalled the app, too.


Haha dude ubereats is the easiest


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

LAboy said:


> Haha dude ubereats is the easiest


Yeah, that's about all I do now.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

All of these gigs are easy but UE is the easiest


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can I buy my own food on my postmates card ? lol


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> Can I buy my own food on my postmates card ? lol


Wont work


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

On postmates, you just have to know which restaurants are "order when you arrive" and which are not.

But I agree that the postmates app takes a lot of trial and error to understand, which can be frustrating when are trying to make money.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> On postmates, you just have to know which restaurants are "order when you arrive" and which are not.
> 
> But I agree that the postmates app takes a lot of trial and error to understand, which can be frustrating when are trying to make money.


Yeah that's the issue. One thing to do is call those orders in


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Drew1986 said:


> Yeah that's the issue. One thing to do is call those orders in


Have to be careful with that now though. If you don't arrive in a certain amount of time to pay, PM thinks you're not arriving and will cancel on you to reassign the order.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> You need to have at least one other backup gig. Once UE starts messing with your quests/boosts you hop on one of the other gigs to send them a message. I agree PM sucks but sign up for GH or DD at least. Im not familiar with Caviar or the other smaller gigs


Everyone hates UberEats to the hilt but when compared to other delivery gigs like Postmates, Caviar, DoorDash and even GrubHub, it is miles apart from the rest of the competition. The food is generally ready, the app is very responsive and easy to use, support is generally quick. The only drawback is UberEats cheap customers and the low pay rate, but I am willing to set aside those drawbacks if Uber keeps offering Quests and other promos to supplement drivers pay.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Everyone hates UberEats to the hilt but when compared to other delivery gigs like Postmates, Caviar, DoorDash and even GrubHub, it is miles apart from the rest of the competition. The food is generally ready, the app is very responsive and easy to use, support is generally quick. The only drawback is UberEats cheap customers and the low pay rate, but I am willing to set aside those drawbacks if Uber keeps offering Quests and other promos to supplement drivers pay.


Totally agree. As long as you are getting some kind of promotion or boost then UE is clearly the best. The only time I ever get on one of the other gigs is when I dont get any promotions from UE.


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

LAboy said:


> you're right but i am lazy to go to the orientations for GH or DD


GH doesn't require orientation anymore, GH is definitely worth it to run alongside UE because the tips are more consistent.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I didnt have to go to orientation for GH or DD


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

GH had the online BS video thing, that was all.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Postmates sucks. I have to keep deleting then installing the app again.


----------

